# key-gee-bay



## quixy

Some female friends of mine who learned Korean in the military used this term, "keygeebay" as a term of endearment, but they never told me what it means or with whom it is appropriate to use.  Since I don't know the correct phonetic or Korean spelling, I can't look it up.  Does anyone know what word I'm talking about?  Can you tell me what it means and when I can('t)/should(n't) use it?


----------



## minkyuni

It pronounces "kye-gee-bae" 계집애 in Korean. It's not really slang linguistically but we use like a slang . It's only meaning "a girl" but usually we say "so-nyo" 소녀 for a girl. "kye- gee-bae" means "chick"(I'm not English native, in dictionary meanings like that). Normally use between friends, specially between girl friends. or mom to her dauther, it's possible  boys don't use this word that much (it's very silly for boys. If he doen't pronounce very well, he should be looked like a gay person).
But, sometimes it can be very fun, if you use this word.
Say like this to your girl friend. "ya, i, kye-gee-bae-ya!" 야 이 계집애야! means "hey! such a bitch!" 

Only to somebody who will not be angry


----------



## quixy

Thanks!  Now I know to whom I can say this (and not).   Have a good day!


----------



## Snubby

minkyuni said:


> It pronounces "kye-gee-bae" 계집애 in korean. ...say like this to your girl friend. "ya, i, kye-gee-bae-ya!" 야 이 계집애야!...


 
Just a word of caution -- be sure to pronounce minkyuni's "gee" using a soft-G (not hard-G) sound: "ya, i, kye-*Jee*-bae-ya!"
Best regards.


----------

